# como cambiar EUROS a DOLARES?



## asm2001 (16 Mar 2008)

Hola compis,

tengo una duda, y es que no se como hacer para cambiar unos 1000€ en dolares y tenerlos en esta divisa, porque estoy planteandome viajar a NY y, aparte de para tener algunos ahorros en dolares, en caso de necesitarlo poder ir con dinero en efectivo a NY.

Tengo dos dudas:

- ING me ha mandado una carta para el broker naranja y tal, si me suscribo al broker naranja tendre opcion, aparte de invertir, de comprar dolares?

- si puedo comprar dolares, se puede ir a algun sitio para que me den dolares en efectivo? o tendria que ir a alguna casa de cambio, o algun banco fisico.

Mi pregunta es doble, una para cambiar EUROS por DOLARES como inversion y, en caso de ir a america, tener efectivo en mano para compras y gastos.

saludos compis.


----------



## pedrot (16 Mar 2008)

Lo que tú buscas es abrir una cuenta en divisa, no tienes porque tener cuenta de valores abierta en el banco para contratarla

Supongo que cualquier banco te podrá dar esta opción, el tema está en que para cambiar euros por dólares te van a cobrar una comisión (y viceversa)


----------



## asm2001 (17 Mar 2008)

ajam, ok gracias a los dos.

Lo de la comisión si lo sabia, no se si sera muy alta, pero no creo que suponga un problema. Por la parte de inversion en dolares, pues a esperar a que el dolar se haga mas fuerte, y por la parte de poder tener dolares en efectivo, no pasa nada.

Sobre la VISA, yo tengo la tarjeta de debito que te da ingdirect gratis, supongo que esta no me servira. Y otra cosa, luego como te descuenan los EUROS? segun el cambio en ese momento no?


----------



## euriborfree (18 Mar 2008)

Si de lo que se trata es de viajar, no necesitas una cuenta en dolares, necesitaras que te den billetes, dolares en efectivo, te los facilitan en tu banco, y te cobraran una comision por manipulacion de moneda extranjera, y el cambio sera bastante desfavorable.

Yo te recomiendo que tires de tarjeta, eso si, verifica antes cuales son las comisiones que te va a cobrar tu banco por disposiciones en cajeros automaticos en el extranjero, tienes el libro de comisiones de cada entidad a tu disposicion en la web del banco de españa

Consejo: haz el menor numero de extracciones, por ejemplo, vas al cajero y sacas 500 dolares de golpe, y hasta que te los gastos no vayas a por mas, pues la comision es por extracción. En el caso del banco popular, por extracciones en euros, en paises de la UE, 9€ de comision, otros cobran menos, compruebalo antes.


----------



## Ratbert (20 Mar 2008)

asm2001 dijo:


> ajam, ok gracias a los dos.
> 
> Lo de la comisión si lo sabia, no se si sera muy alta, pero no creo que suponga un problema. *Por la parte de inversion en dolares, pues a esperar a que el dolar se haga mas fuerte,* y por la parte de poder tener dolares en efectivo, no pasa nada.
> 
> Sobre la VISA, yo tengo la tarjeta de debito que te da ingdirect gratis, supongo que esta no me servira. Y otra cosa, luego como te descuenan los EUROS? segun el cambio en ese momento no?



1- No sé que te hace pensar que el dólar estará más fuerte en el futuro... porque yo veo que seguirá perdiendo valor durante muuuucho tiempo.

2- para viajar lo mejor es sacar dinero de un cajero en el destino. El cambio que te van a dar es el del momento y siempre mejor que si lo sacas en la oficina de tu banco, además que estos te suelen dar billetes de mayor valor por lo que se te hace más dificil pagar cualquier cosa cuando llegues (ya verás la cara que te pone el taxista o el tio del Mcdonald's cuando le pagues con un billete de 100 USD). el cajero te dará billetes de 20, 10 o 5 USD... mucho mejor.

la mejor opción para no pagar comisiones y tasas es comprar los USD a un amigo o conocido que los tenga (de otro viaje, etc) y así os ahorráis comisiones los 2.


----------



## asm2001 (20 Mar 2008)

euriborfree dijo:


> Si de lo que se trata es de viajar, no necesitas una cuenta en dolares, necesitaras que te den billetes, dolares en efectivo, te los facilitan en tu banco, y te cobraran una comision por manipulacion de moneda extranjera, y el cambio sera bastante desfavorable.
> 
> Yo te recomiendo que tires de tarjeta, eso si, verifica antes cuales son las comisiones que te va a cobrar tu banco por disposiciones en cajeros automaticos en el extranjero, tienes el libro de comisiones de cada entidad a tu disposicion en la web del banco de españa
> 
> Consejo: haz el menor numero de extracciones, por ejemplo, vas al cajero y sacas 500 dolares de golpe, y hasta que te los gastos no vayas a por mas, pues la comision es por extracción. En el caso del banco popular, por extracciones en euros, en paises de la UE, 9€ de comision, otros cobran menos, compruebalo antes.



ok gracias por el consejo



Ratbert dijo:


> 1- No sé que te hace pensar que el dólar estará más fuerte en el futuro... porque yo veo que seguirá perdiendo valor durante muuuucho tiempo.
> 
> 2- para viajar lo mejor es sacar dinero de un cajero en el destino. El cambio que te van a dar es el del momento y siempre mejor que si lo sacas en la oficina de tu banco, además que estos te suelen dar billetes de mayor valor por lo que se te hace más dificil pagar cualquier cosa cuando llegues (ya verás la cara que te pone el taxista o el tio del Mcdonald's cuando le pagues con un billete de 100 USD). el cajero te dará billetes de 20, 10 o 5 USD... mucho mejor.
> 
> la mejor opción para no pagar comisiones y tasas es comprar los USD a un amigo o conocido que los tenga (de otro viaje, etc) y así os ahorráis comisiones los 2.




gracias de nuevo.

Me queda claro, buscar un banco que tenga bajas comisiones por sacar dinero en cajeros extranjeros, con eso puedes tirar perfectamente sin salir de españa con dolares en el bolsillo.

Thanks


----------



## a_mesa_puesta (20 Mar 2008)

Yo he cambiado en bancos y bancas españoles, en el aeropuerto de Barajas y en varios aeropuertos de EEUU, en casas de cambio de EEUU, en bancos de EEUU y he pagado con tarjeta y como mejor me ha salido ha sido, en orden de mejor a peor:

- En las casas de cambio del aeropuerto de Barajas

- Pagando directamente con tarjeta de credito en EEUU.

- Sacando dolares con la tarjeta de credito en EEUU


- todos los demas....

Saludos !


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Mar 2008)

Yo creo que lo mejor es que:

a) Te mires cuáles son las comisiones que aplican a tu tarjeta. Yo, por ejemplo, de las que tengo la más barata es la ing de débito (2% por sacar del cajero + 1% por cambio de divisa).
b) Que vayas a un banco u oficina de cambio a preguntar.

Comparas qué es mejor y obras en consecuencia.


----------



## fmc (20 Mar 2008)

asm2001, si sigues pensando en llevártelo en efectivo, yo tengo algunos dólares que pensaba cambiar a euros.... aunque era menos de 1000€... 1000$ como mucho


----------



## asm2001 (20 Mar 2008)

fmc dijo:


> asm2001, si sigues pensando en llevártelo en efectivo, yo tengo algunos dólares que pensaba cambiar a euros.... aunque era menos de 1000€... 1000$ como mucho



ufff, lo que me estoy planteando es cuando podre ir a NY, el tema del trabajo es complejo, mis vacaciones son solo en verano 15 dias y en navidad otros 15 dias, y creo que en esas epocas viajar a NY es caro, ahora e visto una oferta por 600€ 3 dias en hotel en NY y me gustaria, pero con el curro me es imposible.


----------



## fmc (21 Mar 2008)

asm2001 dijo:


> ufff, lo que me estoy planteando es cuando podre ir a NY, el tema del trabajo es complejo, mis vacaciones son solo en verano 15 dias y en navidad otros 15 dias, y creo que en esas epocas viajar a NY es caro, ahora e visto una oferta por 600€ 3 dias en hotel en NY y me gustaria, pero con el curro me es imposible.



Pues entonces nada, a ver si tiene un pequeño rebote y vendo.... que no le veo visos al dólar de recuperar demasiado :

Un saludo


----------



## lvr (28 Ago 2010)

*Caso práctico*

Caso práctico. (27/08/2010) Necesitas cambiar 1500 euros a dólares. Entidad del ejemplo: Caixa Sabadell - UNNIM

Comisión según el libro del Banco de España para las tarjetas de débito UNNIM.

Comisión por disposición en ventanilla o en cajeros automáticos de otras redes nacionales o extranjeras, 4% del importe con un mínimo de 3 euros (UNNIM epígrafe 7 página 1 en vigor desde 01/07/2010)

Banco de Espaa - Servicios - Tarifas de comisiones

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/tarifas_comisiones/ficheros/2107e07d.pdf

Si cambiamos moneda extranjera en ventanilla de la entidad UNNIM nos cobraran una comisión del 0,5% sobre la cantidad total de euros que queremos cambiar (total contravalor).

Tres tipos de valores para el cambio: Las entidades bancarias trabajan con tres referencias: Valor de compra, valor TIF y valor de venta. A fecha 27/08/2010 estos valores son 1.30 // 1.27 // 1.24 

Cuando compras moneda extranjera en ventanilla de la entidad bancaria UNNIM te aplican el valor de venta (1.24). Si usas la tarjeta en los cajeros extranjeros el valor de cambio es 1.27 el mismo que te aplicaran en los comercios si utilizas la tarjeta.

Compra en ventanilla de entidad bancaria nacional UNIM: 

Para un contravalor de 1486.66 euros: Valor de venta, 1.24 dólares, te darán 1850 dólares.

A los 1486.66 le debemos sumar la comisión del 0.50% que equivale a 7.43 euros, en total los 1850 dólares te han costada en ventanilla UNIM 1494.09 euros. 

Sacar dólares en cajero automático redes extranjeras:

Hagamos el cálculo con los 1486 euros, suponiendo que te los dé el cajero automático.

Comisión redes extranjeras UNIM: 4% del importe con un mínimo de 3 euros. 

El importe de la comisión será de 59.44 euros: 1486/100 x 4% = 59.44 euros de comisión.

La cantidad de dólares que nos dará el cajero automático por los 1486 euros, teniendo en cuanta que el cambio está a 1.27 dólares, será de 1887 dólares, un total de 37 dólares más, unos 29 euros.

Pagaremos por los 1486 euros del contravalor la comisión de 59.44 euros, en total 1545.44 euros, si le restamos los 37 dólares que hemos percibido de más, (29 euros) resulta que nos ha costado la compra de moneda en el cajero extranjero 1516 euros.

Cuando vuelves a España:

Si quieres cambiar los dólares a euros y siguiendo el ejemplo anterior, por la compra de billetes (divisas) la entidad bancaria UNIM te aplica el valor de compra (1.30).

Si nos han sobrado 859 dólares deberemos dividir esta cantidad por el precio de compra 1.30, el contravalor en euros será de 656.47 euros. A esta cantidad le deberemos aplicar la comisión de la entidad bancaria, 5 euros, que es el mínimo que aplica UNIM, para cantidades superiores aplicaran porcentajes. En definitiva te ingresarán en cuenta 651.47 euros. 

En el supuesto que nos sobrasen dólares que hemos sacados del cajero automático, para cambiarlos a euros tendremos que hacer el mismo procedimiento. Las entidades bancarias nos aplicarán las mismas condiciones y comisiones que cobran por compra de divisas, indiferentemente que hayamos sacado el dinero en cajero automático o en ventanilla, por lo tanto en este trámite no nos ahorraremos nada.


----------



## Tacaño (29 Ago 2010)

En Openbank te puedes crear cuenta gratis en $ y pasarlo con un 2% de comisión si no recuerdo mal. Después ir a Nuevos ministerios (Madrid) a sacarlo avisando previamente.


----------



## Pablo23 (5 Oct 2010)

Ahora sí que sale rentable tener una criada sudamericana antes que a una española

La mujer con 500 euros pasará la semana, y si le das otros 300 en dólares (ahorrandote tu un dinerito) ella más que contenta

Las comisiones para sacar son fuertes pero podrían serlo más


----------

